# meet the ice men



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

on tuesday dec 21st at smitty's in Dimondale Michigan.7to9pm.
tourny pro's Myron Gilbert 3 time national champ,and team usa pro.
Mike Bodecker world champ and team usa pro.
Norm Smith touring pro n.a.i.f.c.and maybe others.
also Durand Martinez from am outdoors radio will be mc of the event.
there is no charge,and there will be door prize's,as well as drink and food specials.this will be a informal way for you to get your questions answerd,as well as seeing some demonstration's on jigging and use of plastic's.pm me if you need direction's or more info,also listen to am outdoors this weekend.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

bump


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

These guys are the real deal ! met them both and beat them too . (myron by default as he actually won the contest but was penalized by a rule infraction)


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

just found out that Dave Young will also be joining us on the 21st.free info.BE THERE!


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

met him out on devils lk a week before the tourny and told him it was an honor to meet him and watching icemen and tried to tell him where to go but i was busy catching perch then !...... an honor to beat him too !......great guy to talk to and a credit to the sport !


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

Nick you should round up a partner and come fish the Hamlin tournament. Getting ready to come home from Indy Saturday and then to Rhinelander for the big game. Gotta get some ptefishing in next week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

met with Dave,Mike,Duran and Norm last night.we are asking that if you plan on attending you call for reservations as we are filling up fast.call smitty's at 517 646 9188 and let them know how many will be attending.
also spoke with the kitchen manager and they will be running a fish dinner and drink special as well.this is a free entry event that is sure to be informative and fun,hope to see ya there.


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

Myron might not be in any shape to make it after a week carrying me in subzero temps in Rhinelander.lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

What is smitty's?


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

fishctchr said:


> Nick you should round up a partner and come fish the Hamlin tournament. Getting ready to come home from Indy Saturday and then to Rhinelander for the big game. Gotta get some ptefishing in next week.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I know hamlin better than most lakes here in jackson !... and better than devils too !
had a partner last year that goes by red rooster (randy smith) here m-s and he did get in hamlin tourny and i was 1-2 days from going till my back went out(herniated discs) and had sciatica pain bad and cancelled .just started a trucking job expediting automotive parts and get weekends off and a week during christmas so hoping to go then and see if i can get time off for tourny for traveling after working for a month ?
did go to a chiropractic and got hip straightened out so after a month of ice fishing here i should know if it will hold up .
the big contest here has been filled up for over a month now .

AND FOR ANY ONE STILL READING THIS LONG POST !......FISHCTCHR is MYRON'S PARTNER and a hard working and great iceman too that takes his time to post here and help and for now you dont have to go to a seminar to talk to him !


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

Ice men episodes 

http://www.icemen.tv/vid.php


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

chrome your the man ive been looking for the new season eps for a couple days thank you.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

hellbilly said:


> What is smitty's?


 smitty's bar and restarunt.good food cold beer.
jacktowwn.your right you don't need to go to a seminar to talk to these guy's,but for free why would ya pass it up?not everyone is as good as you,or even know's who these guy's are if they do see them on the ice.
how often will most people get a chance to talk to a world champion?
come join us as these great ice guy's share there knowledge.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

smitty's place in Dimondale, we still have some room.call and let us know how many in your party.517 646 9188.the guy's are fired up about this.come and join the fishing fun


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

bump


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

the icemen cometh


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

This should be a very informative evening as these guys really know ice fishing. I've been at it for over45 years and have learned new tricks fishing with these pros. Make sure to ask about plastics for crappie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

still a few opening's.we now have over 65 people signed up.call 517 646 9188.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

as of 8:00pm last night we have 92 people we are cutting it off at 100.


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

Make sure you ask Mike boedeker about his 2 + lb crappie. Ask myron how the batteries are in his GPS it cost us our crib on tournament day
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

what a great turn out!thank's to all that came out,we had over 100 people.the food,drink and information were all excellent.thank's to all the speakers that let out more info than they probably wanted to:evil:.
we hope to be able to do this every year,but we may need to get a bigger host facility:yikes:.


----------



## Rex_ (Jan 23, 2010)

fishctchr said:


> This should be a very informative evening as these guys really know ice fishing. I've been at it for over45 years and have learned new tricks fishing with these pros. Make sure to ask about plastics for crappie.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I wish they spent more time talking about/demonstrating techniques on their show rather than just sitting around BS'ing for the entire show. This show could be much better than what it is, I cant even watch it the way they do it now.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

where you there last night?information shared,as well as the how's and why's.


----------



## Rex_ (Jan 23, 2010)

No, i'm talking about their TV show


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Dave Young is who sold me my shanty. I was on the fence on what to get and then he went over all the likes and dislikes for every shanty Fishtrap makes--and him saying what he didn't like, his honesty is what sold me.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

all these guy's are top notch,i think everyone came out of the meeting with something they can use.i'm looking forward to working with a couple people that i met last night on some new and upcoming thing's.


----------

